# Sudden onset paw irritation



## hsturt (Apr 29, 2012)

I took our two dogs out today along with another family member and his dog. It was very wet and muddy underfoot. When we both got back to our homes the dogs were fine but soon they all started rushing around scratching the carpets and licking and biting at their paws. We rang our vets and were advised to bathe their paws in salt water. After a couple of hours they seem to have calmed down but we are worried in case they have picked something up. Has anyone experienced anything similar please?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Any chance they could have walked through stinging nettles?


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

Yes often with a Springer I look after. Not sure if it's the mud, stinging nettles or something else but he often has itchy paws after walk, particularly when it's wrt.

Bathing in clean water may help or piriton if it's really bad - 1-2 tablets to 20kg approx body weight.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Where were they? If they were in a park they might have come into contact with weed killer. Some of the weed killers are very irritating to paws.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

Totallypets, I was wondering how often you can give periton to a dog. My little dog gets very itchy paws in the summer and I think it might be grass allergy. The vet says he can't see anything wrong. I was thinking about getting him the anti chew strips from Pets at Home but hate the thought that he has an itch he can't scratch.


----------



## hsturt (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for that. Could have been nettles in the undergrowth. We were worrying i case it was something toxic so we are watching them like hawks for any other symptoms, but from what you say it could be something to do with it being muddy.We've walked in these woods with dogs for years but it was exceptionally wet today.


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

P.S. I'm sorry for ambushing your thread.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

This happens with my Labrador quite often, especially when it is wet and muddy. She'll normally be fine in the car on the way home but as soon as we get home she'll be dashing around the house, rubbing herself on the carpets and licking her paws quite frantically. 

Normally we let her get on with it until she calms down which takes about 30 minutes, but if it's really bad and she doesn't settle we give her a piriton.

I'm not sure exactly what causes the irritation but it's always an isolated thing and always after a walk. I can't be a grass allergy because we always walk on grass and the irritation only happens every so often. 

Sorry, not much help as I don't know myself what causes my dog's irritation.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I suspect it was nettles and bathing them in salty water should cool them down, failing that I would use Thornit inbetween their toes as it may be mites.


----------



## hsturt (Apr 29, 2012)

Re question regarding weedkiller. We were in woods above Newmillerdam near Wakefield. The local vets have made a note of it in case anyone else in the are reports any problems.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Where were they walked?
In fields it could be crop spray, or on roads it could be diesel spillage, you would be surprised how much diesel lies on roads and pavements when its so wet, if it is diesel wash with washing up liquid and rinse really well


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

totallypets said:


> Yes often with a Springer I look after. Not sure if it's the mud, stinging nettles or something else but he often has itchy paws after walk, particularly when it's wrt.
> 
> Bathing in clean water may help or piriton if it's really bad - 1-2 tablets to 20kg approx body weight.


I agree with the suggestion of a piriton tablet, but IMO, that dosage is FAR too high.

OP - I'd go with half a tablet for dogs under 20kg, or 1 tablet for larger dogs but not anymore than that - and only the 30 in a pack type tabs, not the once a day ones


----------



## hsturt (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks Bearcub - it sounds exactly like ours! Relieved to hear it's not likely to be anything serious. We have never come across this before and were worrying that it might be related to the toxin "poisoning" problems reported in other areas.


----------



## totallypets (Dec 30, 2011)

My vet said for my dog - 22kg - to give one piriton tablet and if there was no improvement in 30 mins to give another.


----------



## Puppy Dog Ed (Dec 26, 2017)

bearcub said:


> This happens with my Labrador quite often, especially when it is wet and muddy. She'll normally be fine in the car on the way home but as soon as we get home she'll be dashing around the house, rubbing herself on the carpets and licking her paws quite frantically.
> 
> Normally we let her get on with it until she calms down which takes about 30 minutes, but if it's really bad and she doesn't settle we give her a piriton.
> 
> ...


I have a 11 month old working cocker spaniel, and he is very good. But today after our walk, then we got home he went crazy, manic and I couldn't calm him down. Then he started licking and biting all four paws. I was ready to call the vet then I found your post, and an other one that said about this behaviour and was very relieved that you were both saying the same thing. The other pet owners did call the vet and were told to wash paws in a salt bath.

I did this and I'm very pleased to say Ed (my dog) is now sleeping peacefully next to me.

Apparently it's the wet ground that is the common denominator in both of your post, we have walled on this walk loads of times with out any problems, but today it was very wet.

So I will change my walk on very wet days or get Ed some boots.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Just be aware, the other post was in april; spring time, so there *might* be other factors.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

At this time of year it could be the salt/grit used by your local authority on the roads and paths or nettles. One of my last dogs was easily irritated from the salt, the dog I have now is irritated by nettles and has learned to avoid them.

Washing the paws will have removed the salt/grit if that what it was.


----------



## Andrew1595 (Apr 24, 2019)

hsturt said:


> I took our two dogs out today along with another family member and his dog. It was very wet and muddy underfoot. When we both got back to our homes the dogs were fine but soon they all started rushing around scratching the carpets and licking and biting at their paws. We rang our vets and were advised to bathe their paws in salt water. After a couple of hours they seem to have calmed down but we are worried in case they have picked something up. Has anyone experienced anything similar please?


Yes


hsturt said:


> I took our two dogs out today along with another family member and his dog. It was very wet and muddy underfoot. When we both got back to our homes the dogs were fine but soon they all started rushing around scratching the carpets and licking and biting at their paws. We rang our vets and were advised to bathe their paws in salt water. After a couple of hours they seem to have calmed down but we are worried in case they have picked something up. Has anyone experienced anything similar please?


Yes I've also


hsturt said:


> I took our two dogs out today along with another family member and his dog. It was very wet and muddy underfoot. When we both got back to our homes the dogs were fine but soon they all started rushing around scratching the carpets and licking and biting at their paws. We rang our vets and were advised to bathe their paws in salt water. After a couple of hours they seem to have calmed down but we are worried in case they have picked something up. Has anyone experienced anything similar please?


Yes I've also just been to the woods and all three dog's came back going crazy running around, scratching and painting. I thought they were having seizures, so scary. I did what others said get them all in salt water and try to keep them calm. It's been an hour now and looks like things are calming down a bit. Definitely nettles. Lesson learned keep them well away.... So glad there is a forum on this. Was about to call emergency vet out.. Phewww thanks to all that have posted regarding this..


----------



## Andrew1595 (Apr 24, 2019)

As above keep them well away from nettles, just got back with all three of my Dogs and they went berserk so scary, was about to call out the vets. I thought they were having seizures. Never seen anything like this before. So glad I could look this up on the forum.. Great idea get them in Salt water and basically wait.. Been around 1 hour so far and looks like things are starting to calm down 


hsturt said:


> I took our two dogs out today along with another family member and his dog. It was very wet and muddy underfoot. When we both got back to our homes the dogs were fine but soon they all started rushing around scratching the carpets and licking and biting at their paws. We rang our vets and were advised to bathe their paws in salt water. After a couple of hours they seem to have calmed down but we are worried in case they have picked something up. Has anyone experienced anything similar please?


phewwww, I was so worried..


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I have had it frequently with different dogs. They often act the same after a bath. Really nothing to worry about, just wash the paws if you think anything is on them and wait for it to calm down.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you for this chat.. just got back from a walk with three month old sprocker and he was going crazy darting around the house licking and biting all four paws, I could see nothing wrong with them so googled and found this thread... after a salt bath and a piriton (dosage already given by vet after eating a wasp!) he is sleeping, although he is kicking his legs out in his sleep occasionally.. I will keep an eye on him. It hasn’t quite been an hour yet.


----------



## VictoriaDodgson (Dec 17, 2019)

Thankyou for this feed, my 11.5 week working cocker was on his 3rd walk and when we finished our walk I noticed he was holding his paw funny and constantly licking it, over the course of 30mins this intensified and he was frantic with all paws. After reading this feed I new it was the stinging nettles he had stepped in, I salt bathed his feet which after an hour did help and called the vet, I asked about the piriton and they said that 2mg (half a tab) would be fine 3 times a day if necessary. Scared the life out of me watching my poor boy but thankful that others have been through the same situation and were able to give advice.


----------



## Piplong (Jan 12, 2020)

This happened to me today with our rottie puppy , had him in a really muddy field , came back and he was going crazy chewing his feet , it was awful so we bathed him but still no better so we rang the vet who did to give him some portion , did that and just waiting for him to calm down , so so scary


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Piplong said:


> This happened to me today with our rottie puppy , had him in a really muddy field , came back and he was going crazy chewing his feet , it was awful so we bathed him but still no better so we rang the vet who did to give him some portion , did that and just waiting for him to calm down , so so scary


So, so glad I've just seen this ! We got half-way back from our walk this afternoon and my mini-dachshund sat down and refused to move, luckily we were with OH and he tucked her under his arm and carried her home. Back home she was frantically licking and chewing her back paw and quite distressed but apart from a little swelling on the pad nothing to see. We nearly took her to OOH vets but she made a sudden dramatic recovery and is now asleep!


----------



## Sam Butler-McLees (Feb 16, 2020)

This is really helpful. I have an 18 month old Springer and ever since he was a pup, there were some walks where he would spend an hour darting around, scratching the carpet, rubbing himself along the floor or furniture, clearly distressed. I assumed it was nettles but he’s pretty good at avoiding them now. However, some nettles are cut down or harder to see. I found out that vinegar is supposed to neutralise nettle stings so we have tried spraying that on his paws, but to be honest, time seems to heal it. I can’t tell if the vinegar helps or not. We got home today with same reaction after spending some time in the undergrowth. I have bathed him, no change so have tried the piraton. It’s reassuring that others have experienced this but it’s annoying that we can’t pinpoint what’s causing it.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Sam Butler-McLees said:


> This is really helpful. I have an 18 month old Springer and ever since he was a pup, there were some walks where he would spend an hour darting around, scratching the carpet, rubbing himself along the floor or furniture, clearly distressed. I assumed it was nettles but he's pretty good at avoiding them now. However, some nettles are cut down or harder to see. I found out that vinegar is supposed to neutralise nettle stings so we have tried spraying that on his paws, but to be honest, time seems to heal it. I can't tell if the vinegar helps or not. We got home today with same reaction after spending some time in the undergrowth. I have bathed him, no change so have tried the piraton. It's reassuring that others have experienced this but it's annoying that we can't pinpoint what's causing it.


My little Tibetan Spaniel had very delicate paws and in the Spring I had to be careful where I walked her.  The irritation she suffered from wasn't due to nettles but to baby thistles beginning to poke their way above the soil in the fields .It was only if you looked very carefully that you could see them but for a small dog with sensitive paws they must have been vicious to step on:Arghh


----------



## Melanie Groom (Feb 6, 2021)

Thankyou everyone have just been experiencing the same symptoms and so grateful to have seen this as I was getting very close to calling the vets 
Rinse my dogs paws now so fingers crossed he settles and the irritation goes


----------



## Nicky Court (11 mo ago)

Hi, this has happened 3 times in the last few weeks with my 2 year old cocker spaniel. It has scared the life out of me so I tried bathing and piriton but it seems to take several hours for her to calm down and quite distressing. It seems to occur when she goes in certain rivers or lakes (or the nearby cress beds) and I'm starting to think of toxic chemicals in the water? Has anyone else had a similar experience connected to rivers or lakes? The rivers are shallow chalk streams so assumed they would be clean! I've never noticed any nettles but will keep a look out. It has been reassuring to read the other posts and know I'm not alone!


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I would have thought that at this time of year it could be nettle irritation. The new nettles where we are have been showing for a couple of weeks now.
By the way this is an old thread that you have posted in!


----------



## loucro4 (1 mo ago)

bearcub said:


> This happens with my Labrador quite often, especially when it is wet and muddy. She'll normally be fine in the car on the way home but as soon as we get home she'll be dashing around the house, rubbing herself on the carpets and licking her paws quite frantically. Normally we let her get on with it until she calms down which takes about 30 minutes, but if it's really bad and she doesn't settle we give her a piriton. I'm not sure exactly what causes the irritation but it's always an isolated thing and always after a walk. I can't be a grass allergy because we always walk on grass and the irritation only happens every so often. Sorry, not much help as I don't know myself what causes my dog's irritation.


 I’m here for advice as my springer has a similar thing. It seems to be worse in spring when she’s been in and out of the water and it’s nettley. But she’s doing it now after a walk (it’s minus 1 outside in December) after we’ve been in woods and she’s been in the river. I try to remember to give her an antihistamine BEFORE we leave but I forgot and she’s finding it hard to settle. She sits next to us (I think she wants the comfort) and kicks her legs back on the sofa 😌


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

loucro4 said:


> . But she’s doing it now after a walk (it’s minus 1 outside in December)


But before this cold snap it's been very mild and the spring vegetation had started to grow, including nettles


----------

